# RN Title



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Today Jackson got his Rally Novice title with another second place finish!!! Jackson is my first golden I've taken beyond basic obedience and now he has his first title. Can't stop smiling 

Pictures of Jackson with his title ribbon


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations Jackson!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Jackson.. Here's to many more titles..
Michelle


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job, handsome dog! Hopefully this will lead to a lot more fun (and titles) you two can have together.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Aren't those ribbons the perfect reward for the fun of spending time training your dog?

Jackson is beautiful and looks proud of his ribbon!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! You should add your accomplishments to your sig line!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Huge congrats!!! That is a very nice ribbon as well, I like that he can wear it!

Welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Teddi and I are working on our RN, you give us encouragement to play on! 

Jackson looks great in his title ribbon. Aren't titles fun!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Look how proud Jackson is! He knows this is a big deal. He's as proud as punch and you should be too.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

He looks so handsome and proud in his ribbon.


----------

